# Engine Sputters then stops



## Fopicius (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi, im new here and I thought you might be able to answer a question i have.

Im am in an engine class where we have taken small 3-5 HP that didnt run, and cleaned it and made minor repairs so that it will run 1 minute. 

Anyway, I have my engine fixed up and put back together. I believe i have fixed everything except this. When i pull on the starter, it sputters for about a miliseccond then quits. It does this everytime I pull. Im sure it has Spark and Compression, and it must be getting a little fuel so that it starts, but it doesnt seem like it is flowing. I have a Float Bowl carb, i cleaned it and reassembled everything to specs, but it seems like it the fuel isnt flowing, just spitting it out when i pull. If you have any suggestions they will be greatly appriciated. 

Thnx,
FoP


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just because you rebuilt the carb doesn't mean the engine is getting gas. The carb could be plugged internally, the filter could be plugged or any number of things.

The "offical" way to see if the engine is getting gas is to try and start it. Then pull the plug and see if it is "wet". That will tell you if it is getting gas.

My way to test is to squirt a little carb cleaner into the carb and try and start it. If it will run on carb cleaner, then you know the fuel system is the problem. If it won't start, then the problem lies elsewhere.

If the carb is equipped with a primer, look into the carb when priming. You should see a stream of gas being injected into the carb if it is working properly.

If the carb has no primer you have to make sure the choke is closing all the way.

This should help you narrow down what the problem is.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

you can use carb cleaner to test, but dont use it very often since it will eat up every gasket and seal in the carburetor over a little time. it sounds like maybe your float may be hanging up. if the needle valve gets stuck at any point, you may have the same type issue or serious idling/acceleration problems, if it even cranks. be sure that the needles' "seat" is secure also. its been a while since i worked on a floated carb, but there has to be some sort of air/fuel mixture screw. it may help to run it a little rich if possible.

if it turns out to be a fuel delivery problem like in the tank or fuel hose, think about putting a small in-line fuel filter on the line to keep trash out.


----------



## Fopicius (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re*

K Thanks, i think the problem may be with idle mixture screw. I cleaned the carb with carb cleaner before i tried the first time, but im still not sure if its clogged cause i forgot to blow through it to see if it was going. I tried some ether in it, but for some reason it wouldnt run on it, but it would with the little gas it was getting, odd.

Edit: I think i'll try resetting the idle mixture screw and see if thats what it is, but if it isnt im gonna see if it has a partial clog somewher.

Oh, and it doesnt have a primer. It was a very odd engine, it was obviously not a lawnmower engine. Also im not sure if i mentioned this, but its a Briggs 9000 series.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You also might want to pull the flywheel and make sure the key isn't sheared.


----------



## Fopicius (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh, im sure its catching and everything. I believe the problem is the linkage and choke. Im 100% sure my linkage is right, its just the adjustment on the choke im not sure about.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------

